# Getting Mouse (USB) to work on new 8.1 installation



## dannyz (Aug 2, 2010)

I have installed FreeBSD 8.1 from dvd image (amd64) and have a PS/2 keyboard and USB mouse (motherboards has only 1 PS/2 port). I went through setup following Chapter 2 of the handbook and on 2.10.10 Mouse Settings, I accidentally selected YES for "Does this system have a PS/2, serial, or bus mouse?"
I then realized my mistake and selected "Disable the mouse daemon" since none of the protocols or ports were correct for a USB mouse. Now, I cannot get mouse control to work. I don't know if the mouse daemon was only to be used for non-USB mouse, or if I can even go back and select "NO" since I am using a USB mouse, but if someone could assist me that would be great. 


```
User Confirmation Requested 
         Does this system have a PS/2, serial, or bus mouse?

                            [ Yes ]    No
Select [ Yes ] for a PS/2, serial or bus mouse, or [ No ] for a USB mouse and press Enter.
```


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 3, 2010)

PS/2 mice are supported by adding moused_enable="YES" to /etc/rc.conf.

For USB mice, moused is started automatically, even if moused_enable="NO" is in rc.conf.

The only way to stop moused working with USB is to enter moused_nondefault_enable="NO" in rc.conf, and sysinstall may have entered that for you.


----------



## fronclynne (Aug 3, 2010)

Also, USB mousies do just fine with moused_enable="YES", so if that line is the only mouse-related line in your /etc/rc.conf you should be good.


----------

